# Christmas Yard Train



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A buddy at work today asked me about a train to run in his front yard during the Christmas holiday. To be honest, it's been so long since I dealt with G scale electric train sets that I didn't know what to tell him. He'd like a Holiday themed set and he wants something that will hold up outside. He also wants something that he'll have no trouble getting track to add on (kinda eliminates Bachmann track).

Any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Have him get ahold of Geoff George either on here or over there on the other site! He's the king of front yard Christmas time schemes!! 

Here's his site: 
http://www.livestream.com/geoffsgardenrailroad 

http://www.gtechdesign.com/


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Both Aristo-Craft and USA Trains offer a nice selection of Christmas train sets, locomotives, rolling stock, and accessories. I likely would recommend he check out an Aristo set and Aristo track items because it might be a bit less expensive and should hold up well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

and if he likes ready-to-run articles, he might consider LGB...


----------

